# What a Great Weekend!!!!!



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I went to Brooksville Fl for a dog show and what a great time i had. I met Elaine (DixiesMama) there and we stayed for the show the whole weekend. We also picked up my new retired girl from Theresa and Tom Meyer from TNT. She just turned 6 years old on the 9th and what a sweet girl she is. She hasn't barked or whined and went on her potty pad like a big girl and she was so good on her 6 hour drive home. She was greeted by the "Canine Chorus" and they gave her a warm welcome for which i'm very pleased. Her name was Trish and my son changed it to Reese which is fine with me. I couldn't have asked for a sweeter girl and i'm just so happy for the way things worked out. I had a great weekend with great friends. Elaine is an absolute joy and i just loved spending the weekend with her and Theresa and Tom were just wonderful, we all went out to dinner and during converstation we learned that Theresa and i share the same birthday! :w00t: That was really cool. Not only have i found a great breeder,but i found wonderful friends as well. It's so nice to find a breeder that was honest this time.


Here's Elaine










Reese in her bed at the hotel










Reese on her way home


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, little Reese is so precious!!! :wub::wub::wub: It sounds like you had an awesome weekend, and it sounds like Reese is fitting in with your crew just fine. "Canine Chorus"?? I'd love to be greeted by them, LOL. I'm so happy for you and Reese. :chili: Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Awww, congrats on your new addition. Isn't Elaine awesome! She was our SS buddy last year. She's a great lady. I'm so glad you guys got to hang out.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh what a great weekend by the sounds. 

Reese is just adorable, and exactly 2 days old than my Milly. She was just 6 on the 11 of this month.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh what a fun weekend!!!! Enjoyed your pictures.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

She is adorable! Glad y'all had a good time at the show, how were the vendors?! Isn't Elaine nice, such a sweetie.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds like a wonderful weekend. New friends and a new malt......personally I can't think of a better way to spend a weekend!!!!:aktion033:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

What a beauty. She looks ready to enjoy her new 
Life with you! Congratulations!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Elaine - you look fantastic! I bet you are so happy to be in Florida now that its getting COLD up here in NE!!!

Debbie - Reece is so cute and I'm so happy that she was greated so nicely by the rest of your crew - congrats on such an adorable new addition!!! 

It truly sounds like it was a wonderful weekend for all involved and it sounds like Reece is going to be very happy in her new home!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome Reese----enjoy! Does life get any better than a new little one in the home?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations!! I love going to Brooksville shows. Hopefully, we'll be at the big ones in January. Teresa and her husband seem very nice. We met them last year at the shows and Nationals. I'm sure you'll enjoy your new girl. She's precious.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so happy for you! Congratulations!!!!

Not sure if you know that Cathy's beautiful Mercedes is also from TNT.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm so excited for you Debbie!!!!! Reese is perfection!!!!! What a happy lil girl! I love her smile!!!!!

Elaine...you look great! How wonderful that you all had a great weekend together and that you got to bring back the newest memeber of your family!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I have weekend envy! :blush:
Debbie, I'd love to meet you and Elaine, you made new friends, I love going to dog shows, and look at what a beautiful baby you took home with you. Yelp, weekend envy! That was one eventful trip.:thumbsup:
Reese looks adorable and I can't wait to see more pictures. Zoey just turned 6 yesterday so her and Reese are very close in age. 
Congratulations Debbie and Reese! :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Ooohhh Debbie, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Reese is adorable and she is going to be SO happy with you! Four malts...how wonderful!!! I'm so happy that you had a great experience with Reese's breeder


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! Reese is beautiful!

Lucky you to get to meet Elaine!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh CONGRATS! What a doll!

I'm so sorry your last experience with a breeder wasn't nearly as positive  But it sounds like all things happen for a reason and now you have your precious little girl!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Glad to hear you ladies had a wonderful weekend together. Congratulations on 
Reese!!!! Adorable!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's awesome Debbie. :chili:Congrats, Reese is a dollbaby. I love retirees & I'm so happy you're having a positive experience this time. :aktion033: What a great weekend for you too, a new Fluff, a show & getting to meet & hang out with Elaine,a very special person she is.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:dothewave: Wow, what a weekend!! How wonderful.:chili: Meeting Elaine (BTW where was Dixie?), seeing the show and taking home a doll baby...who could ask for more? :aktion033: Reese is so cute and looks so happy. Retirees rock!! Glad she was welcomed to your clan and my hats off to you having 4 fluffs. I don't know how you do it. My hands are full keeping up with one. :blink::HistericalSmiley: CONGRATS!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm so jealous. I would have loved to have met you and Elaine, Deb!!!

Congratulations to you and your beautiful Reese. A beautiful smilely girl!!! By the way, what time is it there? LOL
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what an amazing weekend!! so cool you met Elaine!!
your new baby girl is beautiful, what a little doll!!:wub: 
i'm so glad that you found such a nice breeder!! :aktion033::aktion033:
CONGRATS!!:chili:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Great pictures of Reese Debbie. I'm glad the intro to your household went so well. Reese is one beautiful, gentle and well mannered baby. I just love her. We had such a good time. It was wonderful to meet you and spend the weekend at the show. I'm so glad you are as happy with your TNT baby as I am. 
Geez Debbie, did ya have to post that picture? LOL Have you ever heard about payback??? 



Kara said:


> Oh what a great weekend by the sounds.
> 
> Reese is just adorable, and exactly 2 days old than my Milly. She was just 6 on the 11 of this month.


Dixie's birthday is Nov. 11 too Milly!!



Snowbody said:


> :dothewave: Wow, what a weekend!! How wonderful.:chili: Meeting Elaine (BTW where was Dixie?), seeing the show and taking home a doll baby...who could ask for more? :aktion033: Reese is so cute and looks so happy. Retirees rock!! Glad she was welcomed to your clan and my hats off to you having 4 fluffs. I don't know how you do it. My hands are full keeping up with one. :blink::HistericalSmiley: CONGRATS!!


Dixie was home with her Daddy who did a great job of taking care of her. My first time leaving her. :smcry: I didn't know how she would be at the show, with all the other dogs etc. I also wanted Debbie's new baby to have peace and quiet to bond with her. She didn't need Dixie barking at every noise as she does in motels. :blush: Reese didn't make a peep all night. I thought it was best to leave Dixie with Daddy.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow Debbie I am so excited for you!!! Reese is beautiful!!! TNT malts have such sweet faces and so much personality. So I wonder if she is related to Mercedes..Tom and Theresa really love and care for their puppies.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

lovesophie said:


> OMG, little Reese is so precious!!! :wub::wub::wub: It sounds like you had an awesome weekend, and it sounds like Reese is fitting in with your crew just fine. "Canine Chorus"?? I'd love to be greeted by them, LOL. I'm so happy for you and Reese. :chili: Thanks for sharing!!!


Thank you Reese is just a sweetie. 



beckinwolf said:


> Awww, congrats on your new addition. Isn't Elaine awesome! She was our SS buddy last year. She's a great lady. I'm so glad you guys got to hang out.


Elaine is awesome! She was Noelle's SS the first year we participated



Kara said:


> Oh what a great weekend by the sounds.
> 
> Reese is just adorable, and exactly 2 days old than my Milly. She was just 6 on the 11 of this month.


It was a perfect weekend!



theboyz said:


> Oh what a fun weekend!!!! Enjoyed your pictures.


Thank you.



Tanner's Mom said:


> She is adorable! Glad y'all had a good time at the show, how were the vendors?! Isn't Elaine nice, such a sweetie.


Thank you Marti. There were a couple of vendors i thought that there would be more though.



The A Team said:


> Sounds like a wonderful weekend. New friends and a new malt......personally I can't think of a better way to spend a weekend!!!!:aktion033:


Neither can i Pat. 



bonsmom said:


> What a beauty. She looks ready to enjoy her new
> Life with you! Congratulations!


She's doing really well, sticking to me like glue though. 



Hunter's Mom said:


> Elaine - you look fantastic! I bet you are so happy to be in Florida now that its getting COLD up here in NE!!!
> 
> Debbie - Reece is so cute and I'm so happy that she was greated so nicely by the rest of your crew - congrats on such an adorable new addition!!!
> 
> It truly sounds like it was a wonderful weekend for all involved and it sounds like Reece is going to be very happy in her new home!


Reese is a beautiful little girl and i couldn't be happier. 



edelweiss said:


> Welcome Reese----enjoy! Does life get any better than a new little one in the home?


 
It sure doesn't.




revakb2 said:


> Congratulations!! I love going to Brooksville shows. Hopefully, we'll be at the big ones in January. Teresa and her husband seem very nice. We met them last year at the shows and Nationals. I'm sure you'll enjoy your new girl. She's precious.


Thank you. 



k/c mom said:


> Oh, I'm so happy for you! Congratulations!!!!
> 
> Not sure if you know that Cathy's beautiful Elly is also from TNT.


 
Thank you. Cathy's girl is Mercedes and she's a beautiful girl. 



mom2bijou said:


> I'm so excited for you Debbie!!!!! Reese is perfection!!!!! What a happy lil girl! I love her smile!!!!!
> 
> Elaine...you look great! How wonderful that you all had a great weekend together and that you got to bring back the newest memeber of your family!!


 
She smiles constantly and she has the head tilt down. She's a joy to have. 



njdrake said:


> I have weekend envy! :blush:
> Debbie, I'd love to meet you and Elaine, you made new friends, I love going to dog shows, and look at what a beautiful baby you took home with you. Yelp, weekend envy! That was one eventful trip.:thumbsup:
> Reese looks adorable and I can't wait to see more pictures. Zoey just turned 6 yesterday so her and Reese are very close in age.
> Congratulations Debbie and Reese! :wub:


I hope to meet you one day. Are you going to Nationals? Reese is a little beauty isn't she, just perfect!



Bailey&Me said:


> Ooohhh Debbie, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Reese is adorable and she is going to be SO happy with you! Four malts...how wonderful!!! I'm so happy that you had a great experience with Reese's breeder


Thank you and i also have a Cocker Spaniel. So we have a full house!



Ladysmom said:


> Congratulations! Reese is beautiful!
> 
> Lucky you to get to meet Elaine!


Thank you, and i felt very lucky to meet Elaine. 



bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh CONGRATS! What a doll!
> 
> I'm so sorry your last experience with a breeder wasn't nearly as positive  But it sounds like all things happen for a reason and now you have your precious little girl!


She is a doll isn't she? That's ok about the last breeder everything happens for a reason and i hit the jackpot! I got a perfect little sweetheart. 



mary-anderson said:


> Glad to hear you ladies had a wonderful weekend together. Congratulations on
> Reese!!!! Adorable!!


 
Thank you. 


momtoboo said:


> That's awesome Debbie. :chili:Congrats, Reese is a dollbaby. I love retirees & I'm so happy you're having a positive experience this time. :aktion033: What a great weekend for you too, a new Fluff, a show & getting to meet & hang out with Elaine,a very special person she is.


I'm already in love with this girl. I think it's going to be retiree's for now on. I couldn't have asked for a better experience with Theresa. 



Snowbody said:


> :dothewave: Wow, what a weekend!! How wonderful.:chili: Meeting Elaine (BTW where was Dixie?), seeing the show and taking home a doll baby...who could ask for more? :aktion033: Reese is so cute and looks so happy. Retirees rock!! Glad she was welcomed to your clan and my hats off to you having 4 fluffs. I don't know how you do it. My hands are full keeping up with one. :blink::HistericalSmiley: CONGRATS!!


Thank you Sue. I actually have 5 fluffs now. I have a Cocker Spaniel named Chelsea. 



KAG said:


> I'm so jealous. I would have loved to have met you and Elaine, Deb!!!
> 
> Congratulations to you and your beautiful Reese. A beautiful smilely girl!!! By the way, what time is it there? LOL
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


I hope to meet you one day Kerry. 
Reese just never stops smiling and it makes my heart smile. 
It's an hour behind. Lol. 




mfa said:


> what an amazing weekend!! so cool you met Elaine!!
> your new baby girl is beautiful, what a little doll!!:wub:
> i'm so glad that you found such a nice breeder!! :aktion033::aktion033:
> CONGRATS!!:chili:


Thank you and i just can't stop looking at her, she's so sweet. 



Dixie's Mama said:


> Great pictures of Reese Debbie. I'm glad the intro to your household went so well. Reese is one beautiful, gentle and well mannered baby. I just love her. We had such a good time. It was wonderful to meet you and spend the weekend at the show. I'm so glad you are as happy with your TNT baby as I am.
> Geez Debbie, did ya have to post that picture? LOL Have you ever heard about payback???
> 
> 
> ...


 
What are you talking about? I love that picture of you, you look wonderful. 

I'm glad that Dixie got to spend some quality time with her daddy, but i do hope to meet her one day. Give that girl a kiss from me and Riley.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

elly said:


> Wow Debbie I am so excited for you!!! Reese is beautiful!!! TNT malts have such sweet faces and so much personality. So I wonder if she is related to Mercedes..Tom and Theresa really love and care for their puppies.


 
Thank you Cathy, i think Reese is beautiful too. Theresa was showing two little girls Jenny and Kelly and Jenny won Saturday and Kelly won Sunday. What beautiful little girls they were. :wub: I'll figure out how to post her pedigree so we can see.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> Thank you. Cathy's girl is Mercedes and she's a beautiful girl.


:smilie_tischkante: Oh, gosh, where was my head! Of course I knew this but must have had a major senior moment. Please forgive me, Cathy. :forgive me:

(I corrected the post. :thumbsup


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey you:blink: I'm the last to know:huh:, but I couldn't be happier for you Debbie. :chili:I know you were so disappointed last time, but God had something really special for you, I am in love with your Reese:wub: Matilda will be 6 April 28th and she's still a ball of fire so I know your going to have many wonderful years with your Reese.
I am a little jealous you and Elaine got to meet one another,:blush: I have wanted to meet you for years :w00t:and Elaine is one of my special friends I would love to meet also.:wub:
I'm going to a dog show in Dec here in Yuma, I wonder who will be showing their maltese, I have always wanted to meet Stacy and Marina, hummmm I wonder if they will be there
Make sure you post lots of pictures, awntie sends kisses to, Noelle, Chloe, Riley, Reese, and Chelsea


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh wow!! Congratulations!!! Reese is absolutely beautiful with those big eyes and sweet little smile!! I bet she has already stolen your heart!! :wub: She seems like she is fitting in with the rest of your gang already!! I am so happy to hear that you had a better experience with Reese's breeder!! Live and learn!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

How exciting!!! Congrats on your new family member - love her smile...looks like she was comfortable with you from the get go!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- I'm sooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you. I knew this was the weekend.  So glad that you and Elaine were able to spend time together. I told you that you'd like Theresa and Tom.

Reese is just gorgeous, and I'm so glad that you're happy with her. Also very happy to hear that the rest of the gang have accepted her. That's so important.

Can't wait till I'm out of the hospital and can see more pictures.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Tom and Theresa are very nice people.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats on Reese!:aktion033:
What a great addition to your family!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Look at that big smile! She's adorable... Looks spoiled already!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

How cool is that? :supacool: Wish I could have been there, too. 

Congrats on your new addition. She is blessed to have you for a mom. :innocent:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I am so looking forward to seeing this lovely lady thrive in your care with your adorable fluffs. I am so happy it all worked out well for you in the end :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> I went to Brooksville Fl for a dog show and what a great time i had. I met Elaine (DixiesMama) there and we stayed for the show the whole weekend. We also picked up my new retired girl from Theresa and Tom Meyer from TNT. She just turned 6 years old on the 9th and what a sweet girl she is. She hasn't barked or whined and went on her potty pad like a big girl and she was so good on her 6 hour drive home. She was greeted by the "Canine Chorus" and they gave her a warm welcome for which i'm very pleased. Her name was Trish and my son changed it to Reese which is fine with me. I couldn't have asked for a sweeter girl and i'm just so happy for the way things worked out. I had a great weekend with great friends. Elaine is an absolute joy and i just loved spending the weekend with her and Theresa and Tom were just wonderful, we all went out to dinner and during converstation we learned that Theresa and i share the same birthday! :w00t: That was really cool. Not only have i found a great breeder,but i found wonderful friends as well. It's so nice to find a breeder that was honest this time.
> 
> 
> Here's Elaine
> ...


 
Oh Debbie, I did see where you referred to sweet Reese on another thread, but didn't see this one.

BLESS YOU!!!! I am soooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you, and how wonderful to here and nice to hear how perfect it went with your breeder.

Reese is a dollbaby.

And Elaine looks wonderful.

Congrats Debbie, so happy for you and sweet Reese.

Much love,
Christine


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dont know how i missed this but i wasnt on since weds and yesterday i just skimmed , congrats on reese she is adorable , what a sweethear and she does look so happy. glad to see u had a great experience ! and so nice to be able to meet elaine! cant wait to see more pics of reese!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you again everyone. Reese is constantly smiling and is just as sweet as can be. Like i've said Reese is everything i wanted and more and i couldn't be any happier than i am with her.


----------

